# Just found/Shelby Traveler



## STUPIDILLO (Nov 8, 2010)

I just picked this up today. Strange thing though, I remember this bike from my childhood. Rode it when I was just a young teen, I am now 47. Looking for year of manufacture, seiral number looks to be 10390. http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l612/TStewart5463/Shelby/ShelbyTraveler002.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l612/TStewart5463/Shelby/ShelbyTraveler001.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l612/TStewart5463/Shelby/ShelbyTraveler003.jpg


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 8, 2010)

i have two of those and love them although finding a tank is almost as rare as finding a fender roller, i've been looking for 2 years now and one came up but I had no funds to purchase


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 10, 2012)

The tank, or the fender roller?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2012)

at the time the tank


----------

